# 2005 tuscany - what wheels came on it?



## zeeke (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought a brand new 2005 tuscany from a bike store, and im really excited. The only thing I didnt like about it was the wheels. They are the real design wheels. The bike is full dura-ace even the cranks. So I looked on the litespeed web site and it shows it was supposed to have mavic sl wheels on it. Im wondering if someone switched out the wheels at some point or if it came with those wheels. man I would really of liked to of had the SL's.


But wow im excited about the bike  great deal on it since it was a new 2005. Works for me woot.


----------



## luv2cruz (Oct 30, 2005)

My brother in law has an 05 Tuscany, and it came with the Real Design wheels, but it's an Ultegra build bike, so I don't know if this helps.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

zeeke said:


> I just bought a brand new 2005 tuscany from a bike store, and im really excited. The only thing I didnt like about it was the wheels. They are the real design wheels. The bike is full dura-ace even the cranks. So I looked on the litespeed web site and it shows it was supposed to have mavic sl wheels on it. Im wondering if someone switched out the wheels at some point or if it came with those wheels. man I would really of liked to of had the SL's.
> 
> 
> But wow im excited about the bike  great deal on it since it was a new 2005. Works for me woot.


Since it could be bought as a frame, it could have anything on it.

The 2005 catalog picture shows Ksyrium Equipes. The list has Ksyrium SL under the DA Road Kit. Under upgrades they have:
K SL
K Equipe
K Elite
Real Design Supersonic 40
Ditto 60
Real Design Ultrasonic 40
Ditto 60

No Shimano wheels listed anywhere.

TF


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Zeeke, I bought my 05 Tuscany late spring during the "wheel deal" and the bike was to have the best real design wheels. Well Litespeed ran out of them and they ask and sent Kysrium SLs instead. (Nice of them) The Real design wheels should be very nice you may wish to try them, I understand that Steve Head designed them. Guess they may not have the curb appeal  I think you will love the bike whatever way you go. -- Bill


----------



## zeeke (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah for some reason mine came with the wrong wheelset but I love the bike. I even have no complaints about the wheels to be honest. They are very light and seem to ride pretty good for me. Eventually ill get some built for me but these are great for training thats for sure.


Cant say enough about the bike tough, man do I like it.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

My Ultegra bike came with RD Super Spheres.


----------

